# PLEASE - Help me choose a receiver



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm so out of the loop on HT, it's scary. I've been running my old (like 10 years old) H/K AVR-40 forever on a pair of old (again 10 years old) Klipsch Synergy 3.1 bookshelves (horn + 8"). To me, the setup works great for watching tv, listening to music and the occasional movie.

I'm not a huge HT guy and I will probably never have a full surround sound setup in my house - I just can't justify it at this time. With that said, I just moved and the wife purchased a new media console. 

The only problem is that media console has an internal depth of approximately 14". The H/K is over 15" deep and when you add RCA cables to it, it is just too deep to fit in the cabinet. I could cut the back of the cabinet out, but the H/K has a motorized volume control that isn't easily controlled from a remote.

As a result, it's time for a new receiver. Here's what I need to hook up:

1. Cable box (HDMI)
2. Xbox 360 (through component)
3. Apple TV (HDMI)
4. Room for a set top streaming device (thinking WD TV Live)

It has to be around 13" deep and I'd like to keep it as reasonable as possible price wise (under $400 is a must). If possible, I'd also like to add in multi-room capability as I'll be adding outdoor speakers.

Right now I'm leaning toward either a Yamaha or Onkyo (something like a TX-SR-708). What about Pioneer?

I've also seen a lot of new receivers that have iPhone control as well (ability to adjust volume etc from the phone) - that would be cool, but not needed.

Thanks


----------

